# Puck at 17 weeks



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

So happy to see Puck lighting up your life, Nora!


----------



## Nora O (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks! He is very smart, comical and loving. Roz really enjoys him too and loves playing with him. She also really enjoys all the extra treats she is getting as a result of his training (and of her re-training!).


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

So glad to hear all is well with your handsome boy!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

It is so nice to hear that your girl is loving her brother. We are in the same situation as you with older girl and new boy. Lily has been taking her sweet time deciding she like having Javelin around, but we are getting there. Hearing that your two are doing well together is encouraging to me.


----------



## Nora O (Sep 27, 2013)

Catherine - Roz is slow to warm up to any new situation so I had pretty low expectations and she warmed up quicker than I expected. But I think she missed Hotspur so much that the idea of having a new companion was more enticing than any reservations she had.

Are you do any Syracuse shows soon? I'm going to enroll Puck at Syracuse Obedience Training this fall. It's less than 10 minutes from my house.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You will have a fabulous experience at Syracuse Obedience. mashaphan (who is a member here) plays there with her whippet Che. There are also some wonderful poodle people, mom and daughter with spoos named Alex and Mick. I also have a friend there with a nice rottie girl who helped Lily get over her rottie aversion.

I am planning to be in Chittenango for a day trip labor day weekend to visit Peeves' breeder and then (weather permitting) will be back in January for the "lake effect" trials. 

We will have to make sure that we meet when I am up there for those trials. I expect to have Lily entered and Javelin along for the ride.


----------



## Nora O (Sep 27, 2013)

Since Javelin is so close in age to Puck, we'll have to try & have a meet & greet! Where in Chittenango? I am off the week of labor day weekend.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I will be at Peeves' breeders. There will be a lot of GSDs. She is just outside of town towards the falls. I could probably leave a little earlier than I need to to be at her place at 1:00 and we could meet at a park in town if you can suggest a place.


----------



## Nora O (Sep 27, 2013)

There is a park near the falls. Maybe we can meet there.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I sent a PM about organizing details.


----------



## Nora O (Sep 27, 2013)

Got it - I'll be in touch!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

He's really super cute. I'm glad he and your girl are getting along so well. It sounds like he has a really nice, fun temperament. Many good wishes for many happy years.


----------



## Dreamboy (Aug 29, 2015)

*Puck's brother sheldon*

Here is Puck's brother at 6 months sitting in his favorite spot: at the top of the bathtub in the ensuite.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Puck and his brother are beautiful boys!


----------



## Nora O (Sep 27, 2013)

And from what I hear, Sheldon is as sweet as Puck, too!


----------

